# Word of the Day: adamant



## Em in Ohio

Some people will adamantly deny my claim that the Earth is flat.

definition:  in a way that suggests one will not be persuaded to change one's mind; firmly and resolutely. (adverb)


----------



## Em in Ohio

I am adamant that looting is not an appropriate way to protest against social injustice.


----------



## hollydolly

*The innocent  youth was adamant that he wanted no part in his criminal friends objectives *


----------



## Kaila

It is sometimes more positive and productive, and educational,
to be flexible and open to others' ideas,
rather than to remain always steadfast and adamant, about one's own.


----------



## Ruthanne

I am adamant about the fact that I need a haircut right now!


----------



## Kaila

She adamantly insisted that she, and everyone else, should wear solely pastel colors after Easter, and then, not wear them at all, after Labor Day.


----------



## hollydolly

*I'm adamant that if I don't go to bed, I'll fall asleep at this computer... *


----------



## Furryanimal

Adamant had several hits in the eighties.


----------



## Sliverfox

My husband is adamant about trying word games  to help slow down his Alzheimer disease..


----------



## Kaila

I adamantly  encourage everyone to try these Word of the Day games threads, for the fun,
 as well as for the exercise of creativity and mental stimulation.


----------



## Em in Ohio

Sliverfox said:


> My husband is adamant about trying word games  to help slow down his Alzheimer disease..


It is valuable mental stimulation for all of us.  I play word games because I noticed my vocabulary slipping as I aged.  Your husband is doing a good thing and I wish him well.


----------

